# Brakes squealing but don't know where...



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So my brakes on the front passenger side of my 91 240sx (without abs) make a slight squeal every time the tire rotates. I am positive its the brakes because it makes the noise all the time as long as the tire rotates UNLESS I am applying the brakes even slightly. I'm still trying to figure out how to safely lift up (in the s13 forums) my car to work on brakes so I haven't exactly gotten to them yet but just wanted to know what you guys think it was. My friend seems to think my caliper may not be holidng the brake pad securely anymore and that its rubbing itself slightly against the rotor.

Just to let you know how/when this started, I just recently bought the car and some idiot decided to make a left turn but ended up getting stuck in the middle of the road due to traffic. Trying not to hit him, I slammed my brakes stopping a foot away from him. He was scared shitless and I felt good I didn't wreck another car, but as soon as I started moving, I could hear the squeal coming from the passenger front side.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> So my brakes on the front passenger side of my 91 240sx (without abs) make a slight squeal every time the tire rotates. I am positive its the brakes because it makes the noise all the time as long as the tire rotates UNLESS I am applying the brakes even slightly. I'm still trying to figure out how to safely lift up (in the s13 forums) my car to work on brakes so I haven't exactly gotten to them yet but just wanted to know what you guys think it was. My friend seems to think my caliper may not be holidng the brake pad securely anymore and that its rubbing itself slightly against the rotor.
> 
> Just to let you know how/when this started, I just recently bought the car and some idiot decided to make a left turn but ended up getting stuck in the middle of the road due to traffic. Trying not to hit him, I slammed my brakes stopping a foot away from him. He was scared shitless and I felt good I didn't wreck another car, but as soon as I started moving, I could hear the squeal coming from the passenger front side.



Possible wheel bearing failure ......... Replace 
Apply Copper ease to the brake anti squeal shims, fitted directly behind the pads..... (Don't use loads of this stuff & DO NOT get any on the brake friction surface)


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

How do I determine if its wheel bearing failure?


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> How do I determine if its wheel bearing failure?


Well try jacking a front corner up & holding the top & bottom of the wheel try to wiggle in towards & away from the car if it rattles a little its a bearing issue, however thats not a sure fire method...... 

Once you have looked at your brakes & treated them as I posted earlier & they still squeek the only thing left is the bearings....... 

Not rocket science to fit however you well need quite a big socket to get the Nut off .............. I had to buy one specially as the lil kit I have didn't go up to that size........ I think they are 28mm But I'm not posative about that & she has gone off with the garage keys ........ So I can't go look


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Some cheap brake pads have shims that are not attached properly. These shims will separate from the back of the brake pad and they end up getting grinded off against the rotor.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ok, try this one, (if I remember right the squealer is on the right front), could your pads have been worn to the point that when you had to slam on the brakes the squealer came into play? (you didnt say anything about the condition of the brake pads) just a thought....


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

Twiz said:


> Some cheap brake pads have shims that are not attached properly. These shims will separate from the back of the brake pad and they end up getting grinded off against the rotor.


What are you onnabout ........... Hows the shim going to jump over the steel backing & land itself between the friction material & the rotor ? :bs:


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> ok, try this one, (if I remember right the squealer is on the right front), could your pads have been worn to the point that when you had to slam on the brakes the squealer came into play? (you didnt say anything about the condition of the brake pads) just a thought....


I kinda took it as read that you had looked to see if the brakes were worn out


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

J..M said:


> What are you onnabout ........... Hows the shim going to jump over the steel backing & land itself between the friction material & the rotor ? :bs:


It's this simple... Once a shim is loose takes a fall (since there's no more pressure in between the piston and the brake pad) and stops with its edge against the inner part of the rotor putting a nice mark all around it along with the metal on metal noise.

Of course you can always find shims that mount into the brake assembly along with the brake pads. They come separate... not welded onto the back of the brake pads then you won't have to worry about this problem.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> How do I determine if its wheel bearing failure?


A messed up wheel bearing makes a whirring noise when you go over 30 mph.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

The only brake shim that could possibly touch the rotor are the anti rattle shims  

Which is a different ball bame all together


----------

